

Offer HN: I'll build your iPhone App idea For $200 - natasham25

Email me at natasha at natashatherobot.com if you&#x27;d like me to build your iPhone app idea.<p>Why I&#x27;m doing this: 
I recently learned iOS development and am looking to get more practice &#x2F; build up my iOS portfolio outside my job.<p>Why $200?
I&#x27;d like to work with people who are passionate enough to pay for their idea but might not be able to afford the actual price tag.<p>I currently have 2 apps in the App Store: 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;shoplater&#x2F;id664768597?ls=1&amp;mt=8
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;alphavit&#x2F;id668011464?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>How it works:<p>1. First in, first out: The sooner you email me, the sooner you get your app. I&#x27;ll have a queuing system set up, so as soon as I&#x27;m done with the first app, I&#x27;ll move on to the next.<p>2. Once I&#x27;m ready to start working on your app, we&#x27;ll have a Skype call and keep in contact via email to clarify the requirements and figure out the business logic. Communication is key and I want to make sure you&#x27;re happy with my work, so please be available to answer questions promptly while I&#x27;m building your app.<p>3. Payment: $100 up front, $100 on completion.<p>4. Design: If you have a design ready to go, I&#x27;ll implement it. Otherwise I&#x27;ll be using the native UI components. You&#x27;ll need to provide the app store icon and loading screens.<p>5. Back-end: If you have an API to use, I&#x27;ll use it. I can also use Parse, but you&#x27;re responsible for paying for it. I&#x27;ll also implement CoreData as necessary. If you need a more heavy back-end API component, you&#x27;ll need to build it yourself.<p>6. You own the code, but I can blog about how specific features were implemented. You can see examples of my blog posts on natashatherobot.com.<p>7. I have the right to refuse service to anyone for any reason.<p>Let me know if you have any other questions, and I&#x27;ll answer them in the comments.
======
jmduke
If you have the requisite skill to release two apps onto the App Store (both
of yours look great, btw), you have enough skill to freelance at $100/hr.

I mention this because, as a nervous middle schooler who had fumbled around
with Wordpress a few times, hosted a few sites for non-profits, but never did
anything "big", I kept on telling myself "there has to be so much more to
this, I need to get more experience, there's no way I'm worth more than
minimum wage".

~~~
natasham25
Thanks for the encouragement. Right now I have a full time job as an iOS
developer, so this is just something I'm doing more for fun than for the
money. I'm currently in between ideas for my own apps, so working with others
seems like fun.

~~~
rfnslyr
Hey, me too. I have some really great ideas and I'm taking time off school and
work for one year starting September once my work contract is over. I want to
work on fun ideas for a year to gain as much experience as possible. My email
is m at eveo dot org, send me a note and we'll talk?

------
zachlatta
Hi Natasha, I've been casually reading your blog and I'm familiar with your
CS106 repo on Github (sent a few friends there for help when they needed it
;-)). Just want to say that it's nice to see you getting yourself out there!

~~~
natasham25
Thanks for reading my stuff :) The journey just gets more fun every day!

------
dalacv
Natasha, if you get inundated with requests and need assistance, let me know
(vega dot andrew at gmail dot com) and I can help you out with by taking care
of one of those clients for you by honoring the same deal.

------
31reasons
Wow great offer! You really seem like a robot!

------
sk2code
Email sent. Hope to work with you.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Awesome, thanks! EMail sent.

------
toutouastro
if you need an api I can build one for you in rails for 200$. Emails :
tsl.hacker@gmail.com github.lover@gmail.com

